# Thanks to Swift Group Customer Care



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

During our Spring trip to Provence we had an incident in May that resulted in the LH mirror. indicator, fascia strip and top light assembly being ripped off, pushed forward and embedded into the cab bodywork.
Insurers recommended repair specialist experienced difficulties with alleged agents/suppliers of Swift/Bessacarr specialist parts and was being fobbed off with febrile excuses!!.
A phone call to Swift Group Customer Care, John Dunnett, on Thursday and followed by an e-mail requesting assistance. Today, Monday, reply with all relevent details, part numbers and descriptions.
Thank you John.. Now thats what I regard as Customer Care/Service!!

Regards

Ron


----------

